# best place to buy a bow ?



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

I used to buy all my archery equipment at MJC... What is the best place to buy a bow in metro area now that MJC is permanently closed?

Thanks!


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Adam’s Archery in Milan


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

A little north of you but big shout out for Brown’s in Goodrich. Great pros in there and they will spend a lot of time with you one on one.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Best deal you can find and set everything up yourself. 
<----<<<


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

ArcheryTalk classifieds


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Anywhere you're able to shoot multiple bows and find the "one". Ways north of you but Voights on Lapeer rd will allow you to do that.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

AT if you know what you need exactly. Ben’s in Marlette, MOR in Shelby Twp. MOR has larger Brand mix, both are Mathews dealers if you must know.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dunham's.... Knowledgeable techs, good pricing and usually sold as a bundle so your not trying to decide what accessories to buy, the right stuff comes with it..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Superhik said:


> I used to buy all my archery equipment at MJC... What is the best place to buy a bow in metro area now that MJC is permanently closed?
> 
> Thanks!


I’m in the same boat. I’ve bought a lot of bows from Jim (R.I.P.). So now I’ll probably go to MOR or Adams. Neither are exactly close to me.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Forgot about THS in Port Huron as well. Only place take mine to be worked on anyways. They have multiple brands and they're BowTech Tim is very informative and knows his bows


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> Forgot about THS in Port Huron as well. Only place take mine to be worked on anyways. They have multiple brands and they're BowTech Tim is very informative and knows his bows


Known Tim for a long time and agree. Not sure what brand mix he carries but from the tech aspect one of the better guys around.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

454casull said:


> Known Tim for a long time and agree. Not sure what brand mix he carries but from the tech aspect one of the better guys around.


I actually meant Fred ! But yes Tim owner is a diehard bow guy as well. They've got all kinds of assortment. Actually some I've never seen.... One such bow looked like it weighed 100# Fred says yeah. Grab it, shoot it. Lightest most forgiving bow I've ever shot !


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> I actually meant Fred ! But yes Tim owner is a diehard bow guy as well. They've got all kinds of assortment. Actually some I've never seen.... One such bow looked like it weighed 100# Fred says yeah. Grab it, shoot it. Lightest most forgiving bow I've ever shot !


Fred is good guy and a great bow tech. Very good with crossbows also.


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

mparks said:


> ArcheryTalk classifieds


Could not find? Do you have to be member? Crossbows come up?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

You need 20 significant posts after you sign up to access the classified sections. So don’t load up on what’s your favorite bows, broad heads, arrows etc. lot’s of good intel and help mixed in with a real tool or three. No different than this site. The number of bows that change hands is staggering 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

I was in mor archery I work in metro area all over I stopped there “after work” before I left for Kentucky they were good people very smart and helpful but if your willing to make a drive bay archery in bay city where I live is hands down the best I’ve bought every bow and accessory from ny first bow to the one I just ordered last week I typically buy one every two years or when they come out with something better then what I have but I love those guys they don’t try and sell you anything but mor is good if you don’t want to drive


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Jim and MJC will be missed, but there are still a few good shops out there. While I have done buisness with them only once Van's Archery in Whitmore Lake off US-23 treated me very good. I stopped in on a whim on my way home from a business trip and bought my last bow from them. The tech that was there rigged it with everything I wanted while I waited. Now I have to say this was mid-morning on a week day and I was their only customer. Funny thing was I was still recovering from shoulder surgery so I coudn't even draw it, but he was about my size and nailed every detail. Other than sights I never had to make an adjustment even when I paper tuned.

Sent from my SM-P610 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

